# A new box



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

first off let me start by saying, if this is in the wrong thread mods feel free to move it.

I am getting a box built by [email protected] the only things I wanted were for it to be ported, and have a faceplate. this is what he designed
























and this is what it will hopefully look like. black carpet outside, with red suede inside face, and a black suede insert around the ports


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

that is a nice box 

was there anything else you needed to know?


----------

